# Competition Hog Hunt



## gatorhater (Jul 19, 2011)

Just a few question for yall. Please p.m. me with any suggestions.

A local baord  will be having a hog hunting competition at the end of January or beginning of February. We are in the planning stages. We have two Catfish tournaments a year will over $25,000  given away in prize money on the first tournament and $8000 in the second one. Please be sincere with your answers. Winners will be polygraphed. The tournament will start on Saturday at 12 noon and conclude at 2:00 p.m. on sunday

1) What kind of prize money would it take to have a great turn out for a hog hunt?

2) Would it be better to base the contest on the biggest biggest hog or a total weight of three hogs?

3)Would it be practical for yall to have the hunt statewide with the weigh-in in Jesup or have it contained to Wayne County and adjoining counties?

4) What kind of entry money would be fair for say a team of 4 dog hunters? Also what kind on fee for a single still hunter? These will be separate categories.

5) Do yall know of any competition being held during that time? We do not want to be in conflict with them!

There could be some serious bragging rights if the hunt turned out like we are hoping that it will. I appreciate any helpful ideas and suggestions.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 19, 2011)

Wild hog and predator challenge was held this past January at Bass Pro in Macon.   As far as i know it will be held again next year.  It had two categories.  One for biggest teeth and one for heaviest hog.  100 per team i believe.  I really enjoyed it even though my team didnt win.  Met some good people and saw alot of good hogs


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 19, 2011)

Do a thread search on here there are several about it.  SOS ken headed it up i believe


----------



## gatorhater (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you know what weekend? I think we will be looking at doing weight!


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2011)

or his web site scurryoutdoorssouth.com


----------



## arrendale8105 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> or his web site scurryoutdoorssouth.com



yep, couldnt remember the website and too lazy to search at the time LOL . thanks


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## gatorhater (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Arrendale. This will be our first event and hopefully it will turn out as good as our catfish events. Stop by our booth this weekend and see what a State Record catfish looks like. Also I left out that there will be a still hunting class also.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 21, 2011)

#1Over two thousand dollars
#2 total weight of hogs caught.
#3 have hunt state wide with weighin in wayne co.
#4 around hundred dollars
#5 Scurry Outdoors South Hog challenge is real close to your time frame. 

That would get me motivated to enter! Plus I love a good friendly competion and get together


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 21, 2011)

arrendale8105 said:


> Wild hog and predator challenge was held this past January at Bass Pro in Macon.   As far as i know it will be held again next year.  It had two categories.  One for biggest teeth and one for heaviest hog.  100 per team i believe.  I really enjoyed it even though my team didnt win.  Met some good people and saw alot of good hogs



I second that!


----------



## Joshuam (Jul 31, 2011)

I think yall would have a great turn out. Let me know the details when ya get it all worked out!


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 1, 2011)

would be great if it was after deer season and before turkey season we hunt some clubs we agree not to dog hunt during these times.will the weights be shown on your web sight and keep up to date we can weight our hogs just hate to travel all that way with a light hog.


----------



## gatorhater (Aug 1, 2011)

This hunt will be either the last weekend in January or the first of February. We are meeting with a bucnh of dog hunters Tuesday, August 2nd, night to work out the rules and see what yall want in a competition. If anyone has any suggestions please e-,ail them or p.m. to me and we will discuss them tomorrow night.The interest has been unreal so far.


----------



## gatorhater (Aug 1, 2011)

Hawgman,
1)That is guaranteed already
2)that is almost guaranteed. 
3)Hunt is statewide and we are considering including Alabama, Florida, and South Carolina.
4)I think we pretty much agree on the $100 entry fee for dog teams
5)Can you give me a date for the Scurry Outdoors Hunt I cant find it. We do not want to do this on their hunt date.

Just to let everyone know we will be having a Wounded Warrior Hunt during the Hog Jam also. Have not worked out all the details yet but we will.

Question--- Should we use the weight of the biggest single hog or the total weight of 2 hog with a side pot for the biggest hog?


----------



## PURVIS (Aug 1, 2011)

why not have both biggest hog,biggest teeth,total weight of 2 or 3 hogs with a entry fee for each?


----------



## hawg dawg (Aug 1, 2011)

The wild Hog Challenge last year was on the 21,22 of January. I would assume it will take place the same next year. You really need to avoid this date if possible. There are a lot of people Making plans to enter the next Challenge.


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think he had intended to have it again the first weekend after deer went out like last time..I will call him today to get him to respond.


----------



## gatorhater (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Jester


----------



## Jester896 (Aug 2, 2011)

just got off the phone with him...he told me the 3rd weekend in Jan...the weekend after the shot show..didn't have dates in front of him...sorry I forget that deer is out the 1st in northern zone and 15th in southern zone...


----------

